
Ask HN: YC startup school 2016 meetups? - emanueld
I will be attending YC startup school 2016 this Saturday in Cupertino CA. I arrive Firday around noon from Boise, ID and would like to make the most of my visit by catching a meetup or talk that night (preferably startup related). This will be my first time in Cupertino so any suggestions are greatly appreciated.
======
shervinshaikh
Check this out:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11ozQ15ihknjEh1DIUR0S...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/11ozQ15ihknjEh1DIUR0SdxOhn5RO9QBy5-zUBT-
GYR8/htmlview#gid=0)

